# Piech's Group B-Powered 200. Myth or Legend?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We just got back to the hotel from our second day at the Geneva Motor Show. More news and more photos will be posted ASAP, but I wanted to pass along a cool story. In our shuttle back from the Expo center, we rode with Angus MacKenzie and were trading stories we'd heard of wild prototype cars Audi's staff like to build as "Evaluation Vehicles". Angus had a good one that we're not sure we can easily verify, but well worth passing along.
It seems Ferdinand Piech, in his days at Audi, had himself built a 200 Turbo quattro like the one you see above. The difference with Piech's car was that it had a Group B Rally spec engine compliments of Audi Sport. No, he wasn't running a rally, nor climbing Pike's Peak with it. However, the story went on that Piech had the running record for fastest time from the Munich airport to Ingolstadt. 
You can be sure we're going to ask more about this one to see whoever broke the record.
The sad part to this, is that we're assuming the car was destroyed. By law, Audi can't re-sell these mules, so they all end up going to the scrapper eventually. The cool side of it is that Audi has this corporate culture where they thrive on building such one-offs. The only downside is that they aren't saved for posterity, nor even really shared except in word of mouth stories like this one.


----------

